# Electrical PE materials for sale



## KEG (May 4, 2009)

MGI PE Readiness course - $150.00

Electrical Engineering Reference Manual – Camara 6th Edition – $80.00

Power Systems Analysis – Grainger Stevenson - $30

Handbook of Electric Power Calculations – Seidman - $50

2008 NEC Code Handbook - $75

NCEES Electrical PE Sample questions and solutions - $30

Practice problems for the Electrical Engineering Exam – 6th Ed. – Camara - $20

Schuam’s – Basic Electricity - $5

Schuam’s – Basic Circuit Analysis - $5

Schuam’s – Basic Electrical Engineering - $5

Schuam’s – Electric Power Systems - $10

Schuam’s – Electric Machines and Electromechanics - $10

Schuam’s – 3000 Solved Problems in Electric Circuits - $10

Modern Industrial Electronics – 3rd Ed. – Maloney - $60

Quick Reference for the Electrical PE – 2nd Ed. – Camara - $15

Electric Circuits – 4th Ed. Nillson - $60

Alternating Current Fundamentals – Duff/Kaufman - $15

American Electrician’s Handbook – 11th Edition – Croft/Summers - $60

HP 33S calculator programmed for the Electrical PE w/ manual - $90

all prices include shipping

email me if interested at [email protected]


----------



## PEwannabe (May 4, 2009)

Email sent.


----------



## KEG (May 5, 2009)

Updated since some material is already gone.

Power Systems Analysis – Grainger Stevenson - $30

NCEES Electrical PE Sample questions and solutions - $30

Practice problems for the Electrical Engineering Exam – 6th Ed. – Camara - $20

Schuam’s – Basic Electricity - $5

Schuam’s – Basic Circuit Analysis - $5

Schuam’s – Basic Electrical Engineering - $5

Schuam’s – Electric Power Systems - $10

Schuam’s – 3000 Solved Problems in Electric Circuits - $10

Modern Industrial Electronics – 3rd Ed. – Maloney - $60

Electric Circuits – 4th Ed. Nillson - $60

Alternating Current Fundamentals – Duff/Kaufman - $15

American Electrician’s Handbook – 11th Edition – Croft/Summers - $60

all prices include shipping

email me if interested at [email protected]


----------



## KEG (May 5, 2009)

Updated

Power Systems Analysis – Grainger Stevenson - $30

NCEES Electrical PE Sample questions and solutions - $30

Practice problems for the Electrical Engineering Exam – 6th Ed. – Camara - $20

Schuam’s – Electric Power Systems - $10

Modern Industrial Electronics – 3rd Ed. – Maloney - $60

Electric Circuits – 4th Ed. Nillson - $60

Alternating Current Fundamentals – Duff/Kaufman - $15

American Electrician’s Handbook – 11th Edition – Croft/Summers - $60

all prices include shipping

email me if interested at [email protected]


----------



## KEG (May 21, 2009)

Updated

Power Systems Analysis – Grainger Stevenson - $30

Practice problems for the Electrical Engineering Exam – 6th Ed. – Camara - $20

Schuam’s – Electric Power Systems - $10

Modern Industrial Electronics – 3rd Ed. – Maloney - $60

Electric Circuits – 4th Ed. Nillson - $60

Alternating Current Fundamentals – Duff/Kaufman - $15

American Electrician’s Handbook – 11th Edition – Croft/Summers - $60

all prices include shipping

email me if interested at [email protected]


----------



## KEG (May 27, 2009)

Updated

Modern Industrial Electronics – 3rd Ed. – Maloney - $60

Electric Circuits – 4th Ed. Nillson - $60

Alternating Current Fundamentals – Duff/Kaufman - $15

American Electrician’s Handbook – 11th Edition – Croft/Summers - $60

all prices include shipping

email me if interested at [email protected]


----------

